# Joukkoliikennefoorumi > Foorumista itsestään >  JLF Chat

## jtm

Miten olis että voisko tänne jlf:ään tulla chat? Mää oon aina pohtinu et vois olla chat täällä jlf:ssä. Jos se  vain on mahdollista. Ottakaa kantaa

----------


## Rattivaunu

> Miten olis että voisko tänne jlf:ään tulla chat? Mää oon aina pohtinu et vois olla chat täällä jlf:ssä. Jos se  vain on mahdollista. Ottakaa kantaa


Eivätkö jo olemassaolevat alan IRC-kanavat sitten riitä?

----------


## jtm

Ei sielä ole ketään joka  tietää busseista

----------


## trumanb

Onpa outoa, jos ei alan kanavilla kukaan tiedä busseista mitään.

----------


## kuukanko

Ainakin minä saan lähes kaiken täällä busseista kertomani tiedon IRC:stä ja arvostan siellä olevaa tietämystä kyllä kovasti. Tämä foorumikin on syntynyt IRC-keskustelujen perusteella. Joukkoliikennekeskustelusta IRC:ssä onkin puhuttu jo aikaisemmin tässä ketjussa.

----------


## kuukanko

Ircnetiin on tänään perustettu kanava #jlf, jolla keskustellaan samoista aiheista kuin täällä foorumilla. Sekä minä että foorumin ylläpitäjä vko ovat kanavalla.

Käyttäjät, jotka eivät muuten ole ircnetissä, pääsevät keskusteluun mukaan esim. webchatin kautta valitsemalla chatchanneliksi "Other" ja kirjoittamalla sitten ilmestyvään tekstikenttään #jlf (sivulla kysytään myös nimimerkkiä, nimimerkiksi voi laittaa vaikka saman kuin mitä käyttää tällä foorumilla).

----------


## killerpop

> Ircnetiin on tänään perustettu kanava #jlf, jolla keskustellaan samoista aiheista kuin täällä foorumilla. Sekä minä että foorumin ylläpitäjä vko ovat kanavalla.
> 
> Käyttäjät, jotka eivät muuten ole ircnetissä, pääsevät keskusteluun mukaan esim. webchatin kautta valitsemalla chatchanneliksi "Other" ja kirjoittamalla sitten ilmestyvään tekstikenttään #jlf (sivulla kysytään myös nimimerkkiä, nimimerkiksi voi laittaa vaikka saman kuin mitä käyttää tällä foorumilla).


Reilussa kymmenessä vuodessa jotkut linkit kuolee. Jos jostain kumman syystä on tarve käyttää selainpohjaista webbi-irciä, se onnistuu parhaiten osoitteessa http://webchat.ircnet.net/
Kanava on edelleenkin #jlf ja siellä kyllä päivystää sekalainen porukka joka päivä.

Selainpohjaisten clienttien sijaan voi käyttää ihan oikeitakin ohjelmia, esim X-Chat tai Irssi.

----------

